# Irish Rail Annual Taxsaver bonus - €150 for station parking for a year



## so-crates (12 Nov 2013)

Came across this today. Deadline for applications is Friday November 15th. If you have an annual taxsaver ticket you can get parking in the parkbytext car parks at stations for €150.

http://www.taxsaver.ie/MonthlyRates...od-Eireann-Irish-Rail-from-1st-November-2013/


----------



## cork (28 Jan 2015)

Are these tax saver tickets only available for periods of one year?


----------



## dereko1969 (28 Jan 2015)

No, you can get monthly taxsaver tickets, as can be seen on the website linked. Most companies prefer to only provide for annual ones.


----------



## so-crates (28 Jan 2015)

As dereko1969 says, monthly and annual taxsaver tickets are available but only if your employer offers them, they are not obliged to offer either and some places will only allow annual tickets though the cost can generally be spread over the year. An annual ticket is generally the same price as ten monthly tickets.
http://www.taxsaver.ie/Ticket-Types/


----------

